
How Billionaires Stole My Mind - Melchizedek
http://www.raptitude.com/2017/04/how-billionaires-stole-my-mind/
======
tunap
I couldn't agree more. Had me in agreement all the way to...

"If you liked this post, get Raptitude sent to you. (It's free)."

